# Welcome to Farroh!



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

Farroh is a part of a much larger island. It is impossible to reach other parts of the island via land, however, for the whole region is surrounded my mountains and cliffs. Unfortunately. There are two small islands in the region: Chalkshore and Ultima. The highest point in Farroh is the peak of Dayrock Mountain, a mountain to the north-west of the mainland. A river runs from Dayrock, heading towards the east, and then curves round to a mouth in the middle west of the mainland.

The second highest point is a large hill next to Dayrock. At the top of that hill is the Observatory. From here, scientists and civilians alike look out at the sky, examining the clouds and stars. The region's capital, Marble City, is at the centre of Farroh. Just to the east of Marble City, and up a steep slope, is a mysterious bridge across the river, called Twilight Bridge.

There is a large forest area stretching across the middle of Farroh, like an equator but much thicker. You'll find swamps, tropical areas and ordinary woodlands in here, as well as various other Pokémon and a special Safari Park!

Three main legendaries rule over the region: Speclowd, the Lord of Day, who will appear under the strange Spectral cloud formation; Astairon, the Master of Night, who is attracted to the Astral star constellation; and Twylia, the Bridger of Twilight, who is said to appear every dusk and dawn on Twilight Bridge.

Gym Leaders:

1: Wade - Water-type. His gym is in Lime Town. He gives Trainers the Tide Badge.
2: Terri - Ground-type. Her gym is in Stonemine City, and she gives trainers the Mud Badge.
3: Natalie - Grass-type. Her gym is in Gravelcliff City. She gives trainers the Nature Badge.
4: Gail - Flying-type. Her gym is in Siltside town, and she gives trainers the Breeze Badge.
5: Lexy - Electric type. Her gym is in Marble City, where she gives trainers the Volt Badge,
6: Regan - Dragon-type. His gym is in Crystalville, and he gives trainers the Scale Badge.
7: Ryan - Steel-type. His gym is in Sandstone Town, and he gives trainers the Silver Badge.
8: Heath - Fire-Type. His gym is in Chalkshore City, and he gives trainers the Magma Badge.

Farroh League:

1: Elaine - Normal
2: Damien - Dark
3: Simon - Psychic
4: Hector - Ghost
5: Cieran - Mixed-type

Abilities:

Cheer Up: If an ally's health is below 50%, all it's stats will be raised by 1 level.

Cry for help: If the Pokémon's health is below 30%, another random Pokémon is chosen from the party and placed in battle too, changing it to a double battle. Only works in single battles.

Feed: The Pokémon will automatically eat berries from your bag if they are needed.

Cynical: Whenever it loses HP or gets Paralysed, Poisoned, Burnt or Frozen, the Pokémon's attack and special attack goes up half a stage.

Illusions: If the Pokémon's Special Attack raises, so will it's Evasiveness. Also doubles the effects of Double Team.

Melody: Every three turns, the Pokémon sings a beautiful melody which heals 10% of it and its ally's HP. However, it has a 1 in 10 chance of putting the opponent/opponents to sleep.

Nimble: If the Pokémon's speed increases, so does its evasion.

Lumber: (NOT Limber.) If the Pokémon's speed decreases, its defence increases.

Radiation: If either of the foes levels up while fighting the Pokémon, after the battle that Pokémon will turn into a Raydi.

Items:

Spikey Armour - It's a small, thick sheet of steel with two spikes coming out of it. This can be found in various places. In-game, there would only be 5 to find. It's used to evolve Skarmless into Skarmory or Shroocute and Fashroo into Shrooken (More may possibly be added). It sells for $1000

Cloud Bits - A little jar with a few shreds of cloud inside (Yes, I know clouds are floating water! It's a game.). It can be sold at shops for $1500. Every day, three Cloud Bits appear invisible in three random outside locations. All the Bits you do not find will disappear.

Stardust - Yes, it's an already-existing item. But, like Cloud Bits, three of these appear invisible in random locations every night.

Spectral Bits - these are not just Cloud Bits. These Cloud Bits have fell from the mystical Spectral Cloud Formation, which Speclowd is said to appear under. It can be given to Swablue, Altaria, Castform and Speclowd (They're all cloud-like Pokémon) to increase all stats by 5%. Sometimes, these appear invisible under the Spectral Formation. If you are under the Spectral Formation with Spectral Bits in your inventory, Speclowd will appear to you. It sells for $5000.

Astral Dust - This is Stardust that has fallen from the Astral Constellation. It can be given to Starmie, Staryu or Astairon for a 5% increase in all stats. It will sometimes appear invisibly under the Astral Constellation, under which Astairon will eappar if you go there with Astral Dust. It sells for $7500.

Moves and Attacks:

Tough Shield - The user creates a strong, solid shield of some sort with a part of its body, such as horns or claws. The opponent's next Physical Attack does no damage, but instead 25% of the damage that would have usually occurred is inflicted upon the opponent. GAME ANIMATION: The user's sprite vibrates a little, the stretches out horizontally for a second. An image of a large metal shield then appears temporarily in front of the user. Can currently be learned by Oaflaim, Kuwalaze and Billaze. Steel-type.

Heavy Wind - The user whips up some very strong winds. Flying-type physical moves are weakened slightly while Flying-type special moves are stengthened. Also makes Castform evolve if it levels up during this weather. Can currently be learned by Swablu, Altaria, Castform, Trisker, Hurlwind, Clornado, Climorph and Speclowd. Flying-type.

Mind Warp - The user sends a concentrated blast of energy at the foe, causing their mind to twist and contort, creating immense pain. The user must recharge. Psychic-type.

Shrapnel - The user throws a chunk of fragile steel which explodes into many fragments of shrapnel and pierce the foe. The user must recharge afterwards. Steel-type.

Air Strike - The user flies high into the air and spins, shooting waves of flying energy at the foe. The user must recharge. Flying-type.

Stala-Strike - Cracks appear in theground aroud the opponent. Stalagmites come up, and chunks of rock come out to float about like stalactites. The rocks all slice and stab at the foe. The user must recharge afterwards. Rock-type.

Intelligence - The Pokémon uses their 'intelligence' (Special Attack) to lecture the foe about something. If the foe's Special Defence is lower the the user's Special Attack, the foe will be confused. There is no base damage, instead it deals damage equal to half the user's Special Attack. Psychic-type.

Mislead: On the first turn, this move has no effect, but on the second turn, the opponent is switched out of battle (like with roar and whirlwind) and they lose 10% of their HP. Also, the new Pokémon that is switched in gets confused. Ghost-type.

Other Stuff:


NEW CASTFORM/CLIMORPH FORMS:

Sandstorm:
CASTFORM: It loses the antenna and body. The head turns black and is surrounded by a swirling orb of sand. The orb also has a 'tail'
CLIMORPH: Same as above but it has two tal and also has a spiral of sand around it too.

Fog:
CASTFORM: It loses the antenna and turns a bright yellow. The body turns dark grey and much bigger. The tail grows extra long and spirals around the head.
CLIMORPH: Same as above, but both the tails wrap around the head, entwining in places.

Heavy Wind:
CASTFORM: Castform doesn't change form in this weather.
CLIMORPH: Looks the same as usual, but the head and neck are pointing straight forward so it is much sleeker. Also it turns completely white.

In Day, Night and Twilight, the Trainers you see have more advanced CPU tha before. Their Pokémon gain experience too, and level up when required, just like your Pokémon. Sometimes they will catch new Pokémon or even battle other Trainers, and you can watch these battles by talking to either Trainer as they battle.

#494: Learabit - Sapling Pokémon (Grass) [LEER-ab-it]
*Description*: It looks like your typical cute, fluffy bunny, except in the place of ears it has two long thin leaves, and it has a small flower  for a tail. The Grass starter.
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Dex Entry*: It likes to hide in tall grass and hedges, using its ears as disguise. It is very hard to find because of this.
*Egg Group*: Plant/Ground
*Evolves*: To Floware at level 14

#495: Floware -  Stemmed Pokémon (Grass) [FLAU-air]
*Description*: It looks more like a hare than a rabbit now. Instead of leaves for ears, it has two leafy plants with buds at the end that look about ready to flower.
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Dex Entry*: FLOWARE lie flat in flower beds with only their ears and tails showing. They sometimes think that they are flowers.
*Egg Group*: Plant/Ground
*Evolves*: To Tropicare at level 32

#496: Tropicare - In-Bloom Pokémon (Grass/Psychic) [TROP-ick-air]
*Description*: It's quite similar to Floware, but it's bigger and its ears have bloomed now; they now have large, colourful flowers at the ends. Its whiskers have turned into leaves, and its tail-flower is much bigger now.
*Ability:* Overgrow, Synthesize
*Dex Entry*: It doesn't know that the flower on its tail is attached to it. It likes tending to the flower.
*Egg Group*: Plant/Ground
*Evolves*: No

#497: Culawa - Cross Pokémon (Fire) [Cuh-LAW-ah]
*Description*: It basically looks like an angry Koala. Where normal Koalas are white, it is yellow. The top of its head, including its ears, are aflame, and you can't see the line between the head and the fire. The fire starter.
*Ability:* Blaze
*Dex Entry*: At birth, it is bitten by its mother. This starts off its never-ending anger.
*Egg Group*: Humanshape/Ground
*Evolves*: To Oaflaim at level 16

#498: Oaflaim - Angry Pokémon (Fire) [Oh-AH-flame]
*Description*: It looks similar to Colawa, but it's got bigger (obviously) and has two small, sharp claws at the end of each limb. The top of its head is now protected by a leathery yellow plate of natural armour, which is also attached to its nose. That armour is now what is on fire.
*Ability:* Blaze
*Dex Entry*: Over time, COLAWA developed armour on its head to protect its developing brain from its fire.
*Egg Group*: Humanshape/Ground
*Evolves*: To Kuwalaze at level 34

#499: Kuwalaze - Furious Pokémon (Fire/Steel) [Koo-WAH-laze]
*Description*: It looks almost identical to Oaflaim, but its fur is darker and its head-armour has grown so it also take up most of the bottom half of its face and all the back of its head.
*Ability:* Blaze, Sturdy
*Dex Entry*: Male KUWALAZE have competitions by headbutting each other to see which has the stronger head.
*Egg Group*: Humanshape/Ground
*Evolves*: No

#500: Findol - Tiny Pokémon (Thinking of a better one...) (Water) [FIN-dol]
*Description*: Woo hoo! the long-awaited dolphin Pokémon.  Basically, it's just a tiny, light-blue dolphin. The tip of its dorsal fin is white, and instead of flippers, it has little wings which let it go up to land. NEW: Bakuphoon has made this awesome sprite of Findol. The one on the right is Shiny.
*Ability:* Torrent
*Dex Entry*: FINDOL used to live only in the sea. Over time, they developed wings to let them fly too.
*Egg Group*: Fairy/Water 1
*Evolves*: To Dolprint at level 15

#501: Dolprint - Intelligent Pokémon (Water) [DOLL-print]
*Description*: Its basically a larger version of Findol. Its wings are bigger in proportion now, and it has large white marking above each eye, like a Killer Whale.
*Ability:* Torrent
*Dex Entry*: DOLPRINT can sometimes be seen jumping high out of the ocean. They like swimming in the wake of boats.
*Egg Group*: Fairy/Water 1
*Evolves*: To Orking at level 35

#502: Orking - Graceful Pokémon (Water/Flying) [ORK-ing]
*Description*: Its wings are even bigger in proportion now, and are growing out of a large white mane which surrounds its whole head. Its tail is also much larger now.
*Ability:* Torrent, Keen Eye
*Dex Entry*: Due to their watery colours, ORKING are commonly mistaken for large waves as they leap out of the sea.
*Egg Group*: Fairy/Water 1
*Evolves*: No

#503: Snifasnuf - Curious Pokémon (Normal) [SNIFF-ah-snuff]
*Description*: It looks like a badger, basically. You can't see its mouth, and instead of black, it's blue.
*Ability:* Simple, Pickup
*Dex Entry*: SNIFASNUF can easily smell out almost anything. They can commonly be found around berry trees.
*Egg Group*: Ground
*Evolves*: To Slashagruf at level 20

#504: Slashagruf - (I need an idea) Pokémon (Normal) [SLASH-ah-gruff]
*Description*: It looks like a larger version of Snifasnuf, but its now bipedal and its blue fur has turned navy blue. It has a mouth filled with sharp teeth, and has powerful claws.
*Ability:* Intimidate, Guts
*Egg Group*: Ground
*Dex Entry*: SLASHAGRUF are incredibly fierce. They easily feel threatened.
*Evolves*: No

#505: Hydilo- Tiny Bug Pokémon (Bug/Water) [HIGH-dill-oh]
*Description*: It sort of looks like a cross between a worm and a woodlouse/pill bug. It's really hard to explain, so I won't go any further for now.
*Ability:* Swarm, Swift Swim
*Dex Entry*: HYDILO are very commonly found under rocks and logs. They have gills and can breath underwater.
*Egg Group*: Bug/Ground
*Evolves*: To Millilo or Centilo at level 10 (Millilo if defence<attack, Centilo if defence>attack)

#506: Centilo - Double-ended Pokémon (Bug/Ground) [SENT-ill-oh]
*Description*: It basically looks like a centipede. It has a head at both end, and they both have eyes, which is why it's called 'Double-ended'.
*Ability:* Swarm, Shed Skin
*Dex Entry*: It is impossible to tell which is the real end. Some people think both ends are heads.
*Egg Group*: Bug/Ground
*Evolves*: No

#507: Millilo - Predator bug Pokémon (Bug/Dark) [MILL-ill-oh]
*Description*: This one looks like a millipede. It has fierce, angry eyes, and looks quite threatening.
*Ability:* Swarm, Intimidate
*Dex Entry*: MILLILO are fierce, violent predators. They will eat almost anything small enough for them, even other MILLILO.
*Egg Group*: Bug/Ground
*Evolves*: No

#508: Duvly - Hope Pokémon (Normal/Flying) [DUV-lee]
*Description*: It's a dove. No special features at all really.
*Ability:* Keen Eye, Cheer Up
*Dex Entry*: It is considered a symbol of hope. Because of this, it is quite a popular Pokémon.
*Egg Group*: Flying
*Evolves*: To Duvvle at level 23


#508: Duvvle - Faith Pokémon (Normal/Flying) [DUV-uhll]
*Description*: It's a larger dove than Duvly. It has a sort of double-crest at  the back of its head. Its wings look identical to these crests, as does its tail. Its beak is in such a shape that it looks like it's smiling.
*Ability:* Keen Eye, Cheer Up
*Dex Entry*: Seeing a Duvvle is meant to bring huge amounts of luck to trainers. They are highly sought after because of this.
*Egg Group*: Flying
*Evolves*: No

#509: Tygakub - Young Cat Pokémon (Normal) [TIE-gah-cub] *Idea from Kai of Cave of Draginflies*
*Description*: Tygakub is, as the name says, a Tiger Cub. It's mostly orange, with some white areas on the face, and black stripes and markings. On the top of each paw and on its belly is a black circle, and there is a black sphere at the end of its tail.
*Ability:* Run Away, Rivalry
*Dex Entry*: TYGAKUB, although they seem docile, are actually very dangerous. They can evolve three different ways.
*Egg Group*: No Eggs
*Evolves*: To Pryga(if Attack>Defence and Speed)/Mistyga(if Defence>Attack and Speed)/Elektyga(If Speed>Defence and Attack) at level 25.

#510: Pryga - Fire Cat Pokémon (Fire) [PRY-gah]
*Description*: It mostly looks like a full-grown Tiger, except it is red instead of orange. On each paw and its belly it has a flame symbol, and its tail ends in a flame, like the Charmander family.
*Ability:* Flash Fire, Rivalry
*Dex Entry*: PRYGA are fierce foes, in the wild and in controlled battles. They use fire to their advantage.
*Egg Group*: Ground
*Evolves*: No

#511: Mistyga - Ice Cat Pokémon (Ice) [MISS-tie-gah]
*Description*: It mostly looks like a full-grown Tiger, except it is bluish white instead of orange. Its paw/belly symbol is a snowflake, and it has what appears to be a large snowflake at the end of its tail. On the undersides of its body, it is rugged and pointy, like icicles.
*Ability:* Snow Cloak, Rivalry
*Dex Entry*: MISTYGA live in snowy places. Because of this, all that is visible of it is its stripes and markings.
*Egg Group*: Ground
*Evolves*: No

#512: Voltyga - Electric Cat Pokémon (Electric) [VOLL-tie-gah]
*Description*: It mostly looks like a full-grown Tiger, but is a golden yellow intead of orange. its symbol is a thunderbolt, and the end of its tail is shaped like a thunderbolt, like Pikachu. It is very angular and sharp, such as its ears and the 'beard' around its head.
*Ability:* Static, Rivalry
*Dex Entry*: VOLTYGA like playing in thunderstorms. If you touch one of their spikes, you will receive an electric shock.
*Egg Group*: Ground
*Evolves*: No

#513: Billaze -  Horns Pokémon (Fire/Ground) [BILL-aze]
*Description*: It's a small goat with orange hair and large black horns.
*Ability:* Flash Fire, Intimidate
*Dex Entry*: BILLAZE live on mountain slopes. If they get angry, they will butt anything nearby with their large horns.
*Egg Group*: Ground
*Evolves*: No

#514: Shroocute - Newborn Pokémon (Normal) [SHROO-cute]
*Description*: It's a sort of mouse-shrew thing, except its tail is more like that of a marsupial than a rodent. Its fur is light brown. They have very short limbs with two toes.
*Ability:* Run Away, Pickup
*Dex Entry*: SHROOCUTE are very rarely seen outside of their burrows. They are very popular prey to predators, such as RATICATE.
*Egg Group*: No Eggs
*Evolves*: To Mashroo at level 21 if female/Fashroo at level 25 if female/Shrooken at level 30 with Spikey Armour (made up item)

#515: Mashroo - Motherly Pokémon (Normal/Flying) [MAH-shrew]
*Description*: Mashroo are basically larger versions of Shroocute, but they are now Bipedal. they are thin (in proportion) and have arms and legs at about the same proportions humans do. They still only have two toes on each paw.  Underneath each arm they have folded wings, which they can open up and use to fly, much like Flying Squirrels.
*Ability:* Keen Eye, Pickup
*Dex Entry*: they will constantly protect the SHROOCUTE in their burrows. They use their wings to fly to the top of berry trees to gather food for their young.
*Egg Group*: Ground/Humanshape
*Evolves*: No

#516: Fashroo - Protective Pokémon (Normal/Fighting) [FAH-shroo]
*Description*: It looks almost identical to Mashroo, except it is slightly larger and has 'angry' eyes. Also, at the end of each toe, they have a curved claw, and they also have longre claws on the palms of their front paws.
*Ability:* Intimidate, Pickup
*Dex Entry*: FASHROO patrol the edge of Shroo-burrows. They will attack any intruding predators.
*Egg Group*: Ground/Humanshape
*Evolves*: To Shrooken at any level up with Spikey Armour

#517: Shrooken - Last Resort Pokémon (Steel/Fighting) [SHROO-kin]
*Description*: It looks like a shorter, stockier Fashroo, except it is covered in armour. All its torso is taken up by a large, rather square piece, with two spikes on each shoulder. It has a plate on its forehead with a single spike.It has three long, sharp claws on each front paw and one on the abck of each back paw.On the front of the back paws are two much longer, horn-like claws. At the end of their tails they have metal bands with two spikes on them, one longer than the other.
*Ability:* Sturdy, Intimidate
*Egg Group*: No Eggs
*Dex Entry*: SHROOKEN hide in the shadows of Shroo-burrows. If the FASHROO cannot fight of predators, SHROOKEN will fight instead, and most probably win.
*Evolves*: No

#518: Kangaskid - Vulnerable Pokémon (Normal) [KAN-gahz-kid]
*Description*: As it is a pre-evolved Kangaskhan, it looks identical to the baby in a Kangaskhan's pouch.
*Ability:* Cry for Help, Scrappy
*Dex Entry*: It is the pre-evolved form of KANGASKHAN. It will spend almost all of its life, until ready to evolve, in its Mother's pouch.
*Egg Group*: No Eggs
*Evolves*: To Kangaskhan at level 20 and up, if happy.

#519: Kalfie - Toddling Pokémon (Normal) [KAHL-fee]
*Description*: A pre-evolution of Tauros and Miltank. Its head is like that of Miltank, except the ears are smaller in proportion, and it is white and brown instead of pink and black. The rest of the body basically looks like an ordinary calf. The tail is like that of a Tauros, but it only has one.
*Ability:* Cry For Help, Feed
*Dex Entry*: KALFIE are born during the spring. They are fed by their mothers' milk.
*Egg Group*: No Eggs
*Evolves*: To Tauros at level 20 if male or Miltank at level 20 if female and happy.

#520: Lapishell - Hiding Pokémon (Water/Ice) [LAP-ish-ell]
*Description*: A pre-evolution of Lapras. In general, it looks like a Lapras, except it has no horn on its head, no visible neck (its head just sticks out of the shell), and its shell is dark blue instead of purple. Also, the shell has none of the ridges that Lapras shells do.
*Ability:* Water Absorb, Shell Armor
*Dex Entry*: When they are born, they are entirely inside their shell. After a few days, they will come out.
*Egg Group*: No Eggs
*Evolves*: To Lapras during the day if it levels up while happy.

#521: Sparcepent - Danger Pokémon (Normal/Dragon) [SPARS-puhnt]
*Description*: It is a strange relation to Dunsparce. It basically looks similar to Dunsparce, except it now has a long neck, giving it a more serpentine appearance. It has two horns on its head, and larger wings than Dunsparce. The spike on its tail is also larger, as are its 'fangs'
*Ability:* Intimidate, Pressure
*Dex Entry*: SPARCEPENT are found in caves and deserts. They are extremely dangerous, as they will attack anything that even slightly threatens them.
*Egg Group*: Ground/Dragon
*Evolves*: If you breed a Dunsparce that is holding Dragon Fang, the Dunsparce that is hatched will evolve to Sparcepent at level 10.

#522: Coriffa - Infinte Sized Pokémon (Water/Rock) [CORE-ee-fah]
*Description*: An evolution of Corsola. It looks like three or more Corsola joined together, and the colour scheme is slightly darker.
*Ability:* Hustle, Natural Cure
*Dex Entry*: They are formed by multiple CORSOLA joined together. The more CORSOLA that join, the bigger the CORIFFA that is made.
*Egg Group*: Water 1/Water 3
*Evolves*: From Corsola at level 25.

#523: Skarmless - Metal Chick Pokémon (Steel/Flying) [SKARM-luss]
*Description*: A pre-evolution of Skarmory. In general, it looks like Smarmory, but it has no sharp edges. It is rounded, so it looks more like an ordinary bird. It is much smaller and younger-looking than Sakrmory, and is white instead of silver. 
*Ability:* Keen Eye, Sturdy
*Dex Entry*: They live in nests of thorns, brambles and sharp twigs. Being constantly scratched by the nest makes their feathers toughen and turn to steel.
*Egg Group*: No Eggs
*Evolves*: To Skarmory at level 18 while holding Spikey Armour

#524: Monaseer - Disguise Pokémon (Psychic/Bug) [MON-ah-seer]
*Description*: It's a sort of little cream-colour caterpillar/worm thing. there are no special features on the main body, the only facial features are its eyes. However, it has three sets of antenna: One set are long, and end in huge, round parts with marking on them shaped like big, angry eyes. the next set down is shaped like litle clawed arms, and the third ones point down instead of up, and are shaped like feet.
*Ability:* Own Tempo, Shield Dust
*Dex Entry*: If you look at a MONASEER front-on, you could easily mistake it for a hideous, scary monster. They do not know about their strange disguise, however.
*Egg Group*: Fairy/Bug
*Evolves*: To Monafet at level 15.

#525: Monafet - Disguise Pokémon (Psychic/Flying) [MON-ah-fit]
*Description*:I based this on those sorts of butterflies that have marking that look like big nasty eyes and stuff. however, it doesn't really look like a Butterfly. it has a thin, spindly body with tentacle-like limbs. It's head si square, and it 9apparently) still only has eyes. On top of its head is one tall, thick antenna, which is double-ended and pointed, so it looks like a set of horns. It has huge, elf-like ears, with the angry-eye marking on then like Monaseer's antenna. It has two pairs of wings: the first is shaped like clawed arms again, and the second like legs.
*Ability:* Own Tempo, Levitate
*Dex Entry*: MONAFET are sometimes mistaken for hovering gremlins and monsters. They can commonly be found in forests at night.
*Egg Group*: Fairy/Bug
*Evolves*: No

#526: Spirrefour - Awaiting Pokémon (Ghost) [SPIHR-uh-four]
*Description*: Basically a floating black blob with yellow circles for eyes. Very simple.
*Ability*: Levitate, Insomnia
*Dex Entry*: It is said that when a Pokémon or person dies, they will become a SPIRREFOUR to await judgment.
*Egg Group*: Indeterminate
*Evolves*: To Specteri at level 21 if happy, Cranedi at level 22 if neutral, Fangeri at level 23 if unhappy or Weerdeth at level 50 (Everstone must be used to get to this level without evolving)

#527: Cranedi - Leaf Skull Pokémon (Ghost/Grass) [CRANE-uh-dee]
*Description*: Looks like a sort of cartoony skull with a long, slightly curved, horizontal bone underneath it. Its right (our left) eye socket has a small, floating, yellow light glowing inside. On the skull, there are a few patches and chunks of skin still attached, which gives it an amusingly gruesome appearance. There is a vine hanging from the bone.
*Ability*: Levitate, Chlorophyll
*Dex Entry*: If a SPIRREFOUR was neither good nor bad in their past life, they will become a CRANEDI.
*Egg Group*: Indeterminate
*Evolves*: To Zombivyne at level 42.

#528: Zombivyne - Leaf Skeleton Pokémon (Ghost/Grass) [ZOMB-ee-vine]
*Description*: now it has 'grown' a ribcage, arms and legs to replace the single bone. Three are also bits of flesh on these parts too. It has vines and leaves hanging off in various places.
*Ability*: Levitate, Chlorophyll
*Dex Entry*: ZOMBIVYNE apparently sleep in the graves that they were buried in when they died. If they weren't buried, they will sleep in other graves instead.
*Egg Group*: Indeterminate
*Evolves*: No

#529: Fangeri - Flame Vampire Pokémon (Ghost/Fire) [FANG-uh-ree]
*Description*: It's a round, vampire head with sleek, black hair, empty red eyes and sharp fangs. It has bat's wings. If you see inside its mouth, there is a flame burning at the back.
*Ability*: Levitate, Magma Armor
*Dex Entry*: Evil people and Pokémon will become FANGERI after judgement. They live in huge groups inside caves, similar to ZUBAT.
*Egg Group*: Indeterminate
*Evolves*: To Vladulaim at level 43.

#530: Vladulaim - Inferno Vampire Pokémon (Ghost/Fire) [VLAD-yoo-lame]
*Description*: It has the same head, but it is no longer round, and looks more like a young adult vampire. It also now has a 'body' of sorts, which is actually just a red robe with nothing inside. The 'sleeves' of the robe, however, end his huge, long claws. Also, instead of wings, it now has a cape which spreads out behind it like wings.
*Ability*: Levitate, Magma Armor
*Dex Entry*: VLADULAIM use their sharp teeth to suck the life out of its vistims. They usually live alone in secluded caves and mountains. 
*Egg Group*: Indeterminate
*Evolves*: No

#531: Specteri - Droplet Ghost Pokémon (Ghost/Water) [SPECK-tuh-ree]
*Description*: Pretty simple again. It looks like a sort of medium blue sphere draped in a white 'sheet', like a Halloween costume or something. You can only tell the thing underneath is blue because there are two 'eyeholes' at the fton, but there are no eyes.
*Ability*: Levitate, Water Absorb
*Dex Entry*: If the Pokémon or person that died and became a SPIRREFOUR was righteous and good in their life, they will turn into a SPECTERI.
*Egg Group*: Indeterminate
*Evolves*: To Phantarane at level 41.

#532: Phantarane - Tide Ghost Pokémon (Ghost/Water) [FANT-uh-rain]
*Description*: It has a generally humanoid shape, but has no features at all and is the same blue colour as Specteri.Covering the top half of its 'head' is the white sheet thing, which also goes all the way down its back (and further) like a cape.
*Ability*: Levitate, Water Absorb
*Dex Entry*: PHANTARANE are said to stand on beaches at night and sigh with the tide. They can become invisible to anybody they choose.
*Egg Group*: Indeterminate
*Evolves*: No

#533: Weerdeth - Un-judged Pokémon (Ghost) [WEIRD-eth]
*Description*: A larger version of Spirrefour, with five tendrils coming out at random intervals.
*Ability*: Levitate, Cynical
*Dex Entry*: If a SPIRREFOUR is notjuded in time, it will move on and become a WEERDETH. They can change their shape at will.
*Egg Group*: Indeterminate
*Evolves*: No

#534: Buzzlebi - Bumble Pokémon (Bug/Flying) [BUZZ-uhl-bee]
*Description*: It looks like a cute little bumblebee, basically. It's sort of spherical, with little white wings, a big smiley face and black and yellow stripes. it also has a small sting at the back.
*Ability*: Honey Gather, Levitate
*Dex Entry*: They are more agile and fast than COMBEE, so they are employed by VESPIQUEN to collect the sweetest, far away honey.
*Egg Group*: Bug/Flying
*Evolves*: From Combee at level 15 if male

#535: Hastar - Wizard Pokémon (Psychic) [HASS-tar]
*Description*: A small black ball with cartoon-ish eyes and yellow feet. It is wearing a large, pointed purple hat with a big yellow star on the front.
*Ability*: Illusions, Synthesize
*Dex Entry*: It is said that their hats are full of their magical powers, If a HASTAR loses its hat, it apparently loses that power.
*Egg Group*: Ground
*Evolves*: To Astricks at level 24

#536: Astricks - Wizard Pokémon (Psychic) [AST-rix]
*Description*: The head and hat are the same as Hastar, but it now has a sort of robe-cape thing with two stars on it as well. The robe goes halfway up the head. It has no arms, and the feet are just poking out of the bottom of the robe.
*Ability*: Illusions, Synthesize
*Dex Entry*: Rumours say that there is actually nothing underneath the robes of an ASTRICKS, and that they are actually just HASTAR. These rumours are not verified, however.
*Egg Group*: Ground
*Evolves*: To Elderobe if it levels up at Twilight Bridge (must be male)

#537: Eldectrobe - Sorcerer Pokémon (Psychic/Electric) [Ell-DECK-trobe]
*Description*: It no longer has a 'head', instead the hat and eyes are sort of floating above the robe rather creepily. Coming from the neck of the robe is a bushy white beard which goes halfway down the front of the robe. It now has arms (but no visible hands), and there is no longer a gap down the middle of the robe. it also has a cape which is attached to the robe.
*Ability*: Illusions, Synthesize
*Dex Entry*: Their beards are meant to be their main source of power. Sometimes, if they are angry, their beards will crackle with electricity.
*Egg Group*: Ground
*Evolves*: No

#538: Trisker - Twister Pokémon (Flying) [TRISS-kuhr]
*Description*: A small tornado with a little mischievous face on the front. It also has two mini-tornadoes coming out of the sides for arms, with a 'ball' of wind at the end of each for hands.
*Ability:* Levitate
*Dex Entry*: TRISKER are said to be born from powerful winds They enjoy zooming around, battering things with their powerful hands.
*Egg Group*: Indeterminate
*Evolves*: At level 20 to Herlwind if Attack<Special Attack or Clornado if Attack>Special Attack

#539: Herlwind - Whirlwind Pokémon (Flying/Dark) [HURL-wind]
*Description*: Another tornado, but it's sort of tilted so you can see the 'hole' at the top. Around the inside edge of that hole there are lots of small pointed teeth, and in the middle of the whole are two eyes like Trisker's. It no longer has arms.
*Ability:* Levitate
*Dex Entry*: They suck prey inside their huge mouths by drawing in powerfully. Sometimes, they will suck opponents in too, but then spit them out at a high speed.
*Egg Group*: Indeterminate
*Evolves*: No

#534: Clornado - Tornado Pokémon (Flying/Steel) [CLOR-nade-oh]
*Description*: basically a larger version of Trisker, except it has lost the mouth Trisker has, and its eyes look more angry than mischievous. Also, its hands are now made of red metal with three thick, rather blunt steel claws at the end of each.
*Ability:* Levitate
*Dex Entry*: They can be seen during storms, raging about and smashing things with their hug claws. It is advised that if you see one, you escape to a safe distance.
*Egg Group*: Indeterminate
*Evolves*: No

#535: Climorph - Weather Pokémon (Normal) [CLIME-orph]
*Description*: It looks very similar to Castform, but it now has two antennae which come from the back of the head and curve forward instead of one doing the opposite. It has a long-ish curved neck, and three 'lumps' on the front instead of two. it also has two 'tails' instead of one.
SUNNY: Just like Castform, but the sun-head thing is higher and seperate to the cloud-body, which has two tails instead of one again.
RAINY: Again, just like Castform but the head part is higher and the cloud has two tails.
SNOWY: Just the head, which is purple, surrounded by the green swirly bubble thing like Castform, however, the point at the bottom is longer and has a curl at the end and the pointed bit on top of the head is also much longer with a swirl.
*Ability:* Forecast
*Dex Entry*: It is created when a CASTFORM is submitted to very heavy wind. Like CASTFORM, it changes shape with the weather.
*Egg Group*: Fairy/Indeterminate
*Evolves*: If  Castform levels up during the weather condition 'Heavy Wind', it will evolve into a Climorph.

#536: Vairyant - Ordinary Bug Pokémon (Bug/Normal) [VAIR-ee-ant]
*Description*: It's an ant, basically. It has a single stripe on each antenna and leg. It comes in two colour schemes: Purple with yellow stripes or red with blue stripes.
*Ability:* Simple/Cry for Help
*Dex Entry*: There are two different sorts of VAIRYANT. The two varieties constantly fight each other and try to invade the other's burrow.
*Egg Group*: Bu/Ground
*Evolves*: No

#537: Singet - Bad Voice Pokémon Pokémon (Water/Psychic) [SING-it]
*Description*: It's a baby swan (or signet). Its body is very round and its head is rather pointed, giving it the overall appearance of a musical note. It is a dark purple and the beak is black.
*Ability:* Soundproof
*Dex Entry*: SINGET have horrible cries that sound like out-of-tune sonnets. because of this, they are largely avoided by people and Pokémon.
*Egg Group*: Water 2/Flying
*Evolves*: To Swannet if beauty reaches max (Like an Ugly Duckling thing. In fact, it is an 'ugly duckling' when you think about it.)

#538: Swannet - Melody Pokémon (Water/Psychic) [SWONN-it]
*Description*: A light purple swan, about the same colour as an Espeon. It's beak is light blue. On each wing is has a picture of a light blue musical note. Like real swans, you can't really see its eyes for whatever strange reason. The area on its head which on a real swan would be black is white.
*Ability:* Blaze, Melody
*Dex Entry*: When they open their beaks, a beautiful entrancing tune comes out. They are sometimes trained by bands to sing along to their music. 
*Egg Group*: Water 2/Flying
*Evolves*: No

#539: Drivewip - Bully Pokémon (Fighting) [DRIVE-uh-whip]
*Description*: It's a small, humanoid creature with beige skin and a rather simple face. It's legs are brown and its feet are black. In place of arms, it has two whips.
*Ability:* Intimidate, No Guard
*Dex Entry*: They are very cruel and force other Pokémon into slavery. if their 'slaves' don't work, DRIVEWIP will use their whip-like arms to punish the slave.
*Egg Group*: Humanshape/Ground
*Evolves*: To Slayver at level 30

#540: Slayver - Cruelty Pokémon (Fighting) [SLAY-ver]
*Description*: The same as Drivewip, but larger and more muscular and with a more featured face. One of its arms is now a normal arm, but the one which is still a whip is much longer nad powerful. The normal hand is always holding the whip arm ready. It also has a black cape which begins to curl upwards about halfway down. From the bottom corners of the cape come two  more whips, but these ones are black and look like they are part of the cape (which they actually are). The black whips arch over their shoulders.
*Ability:* Intimidate, Oblivious
*Dex Entry*: One of the meanest Pokémon ever known to have existed. They try to enslave any Pokémon they find and brutally punish slackers, maybe even killing them.
*Egg Group*: Humanshape/Ground
*Evolves*: No

#541: Siafifish - Competetive Pokémon (Water/Fighting) [Sigh-ah-FIE-fish]
*Description*: A Siamese Fighting Fish, basically. Image . (The fins on females are much shorer, about half the size of the ones on that picture)
*Ability:* Guts/No Guard
*Dex Entry*: The males constantly fight over females. If one male SIAFIFISH sees another, they will most definitely challenge each other.
*Egg Group*: Water 1
*Evolves*: No

#542: Electrane - Beauty Pokémon (Electric/Flying) [Ell-ECK-trin]
*Description*: An electric-blue peacock. Its fan feathers are shaped like lighting bolts and are red, orange and yellow. Also, on its head it has a single yellow lightning-shaped feather on top. The females, however, don't have the fan.
*Ability*: Guts/No Guard
*Dex Entry*: Male ELECTRANE display their fabulous fans to attract females and ward off competitors. The feathers in their fans are constantly crackling with electricity.
*Egg Group*: Ground/Flying
*Evolves*: No

#543: Velosor - Speed Pokémon (Rock/Electric) [VELL-oh-sore]
*Description*: A small, somewhat cute-looking Velociraptor. It's yellow an dhas blue stripes. It also has a yellow crest on its head with the same stripes. 
*Ability*: Static/Nimble
*Dex Entry*: They run through forests chasing after prey at incredible speed. Their favourite food is STEGOR.
*Egg Group*: Ground/Monster
*Evolves*: From the Fang Fossil, to Veloslay if holding Metal Coat.

#544: Veloslay - Speed Pokémon (Steel/Electric) [VELL-oh-slay]
*Description*: Much larger now. It has flexible metal armour covering the whole of its upper head. The armour goes down its back and tail, too. It's a darker shade of yellow now, and its stripes are orange. Its crest, also covered in armour, is shaped like a lightning bolt. Its hands are made of metal, as are its legs from the knees down.
*Ability*: Static, Nimble
*Dex Entry*: VELOSLAY are sly, powerful predators. Their arms are too short to reach their mouths, so they eat directly from the downed carcass.
*Egg Group*: Ground/Monster
*Evolves*: No

#545: Stegor - Tough Pokémon (Rock/Grass) [STEG-ore]
*Description*: A small Stegosaurus. Like Velosor, it looks cute. It is medium green and its spines are red. It doesn't have any spikes on its tail, unlike real Stegosauri.
*Ability*: Leaf Guard, Lumber
*Dex Entry*: They like to sit in fields all day, eating grass and minding their own business. They are constantly hunted by VELOSOR.
*Egg Group*: Ground/Monster
*Evolves*: From the Plate Fossil, to Stegraze if holding Metal Coat.

#546: Stegraze - Tough Pokémon (Steel/Grass) [STEG-raze]
*Description*: About the size of a real-life Stegosaurus now, so rather big. The whole top half of its body, head and tail are covered in thick steel armour. The plates on its back are also part of this armour. The end half of its tail is completely covered in the armour, and has four long, sharp metal spikes coming from it. It has a horn-like crest on its head. Like Veloslay, its legs are made of metal from the knees own. It is dark green with orangey-red stripes. 
*Ability*: Leaf Guard, Lumber
*Dex Entry*: They watch over young STEGOR while grazing. If a VELOSOR or VELOSLAY attakcks, STEGRAZE will use their spiked tails.
*Egg Group*: Ground/Monster
*Evolves*: No.

#547: Raydi - Contaminated Pokémon (Electric/Poison) [RAY-dee]
*Description*: It's a little orange humanoid thingy with large, all-white eyes. It is surrounded by a lime-green glow.
*Ability*: Illuminate, Radiation
*Dex Entry*: RAYDI are created when Pokémon gets contaminated by radiation. Getting too close to one may cause you to be irradiated too.
*Egg Group*: No Eggs
*Evolves*: There is a place in Farroh which is the site of an old, abandoned Nuclear Power Generator. If one of your Pokémon levels up there (regardless of which Pokémon it is), it will turn into a Raydi. The only other way to get a Raydi is to level up while fighting a Raydi with the Radiation Ability. It will still have the crrent moves (but not level-up moves etc.], nickname, gender and so on of the Pokémon it was before, but it will have Raydi stats and so on. The only way to change a Raydi back to its original form is to take it to the Pokémon Hospital in Flint City. When it is reverted to its previous form, it will lose the new moves it learned as Raydi and its moveset wil return to normal, then you will be given the option to make it learn any moves it should have learned had it not became a Raydi.

#548: Monkearth - Dirt Ape Pokémon (Ground/Fighting) [MUN-kerth]
*Description*: A small, light brown monkey (Kind of like Chimchar). It has big fists and an angry expression. It has crumbling dirt hanging off of it in some places.
*Ability*: Scrappy, Guts
*Dex Entry*: They like to spend the day sitting on jungle floors and digging deep holes with their powerful fists. If you disturb one, you will most likely walk away with a nasty black eye.
*Egg Group*: Ground
*Evolves*: To Georila if it levels up with Stala-Strike or Irongutan if it levels up with Shrapnel

#549: Georila - Boulder Ape Pokémon (Rock/Fighting) [Jee-oh-RILL-ah]
*Description*: A huge, angry gorilla made of rocks. It had huge hands, each of which is about the same size as its torso. Its eyes appear to be closed.
*Ability*: Solid Rock, Guts
*Dex Entry*: GEORILA spen a lot of time sitting around eating rocks. If they get angry, they will tear boulders from the ground with their huge hands.
*Egg Group*: Ground
*Evolves*: No

#550: Irongutan - Metal Ape Pokémon (Steel/Fighting) [Eye-RON-goo-tan]
*Description*: The same general shape as Georila, but obviously not made of rocks. It has silver fur and a white chest. Its hands, which are still huge, are made of thick red metal (like Scizor).
*Ability*: Iron Fist, Guts
*Dex Entry*: IRONGUTAN are not as angry as their cousins, GEORILA, but can still get very angry when disturbed. They enjoy smashing small things with their metal fists.
*Egg Group*: Ground
*Evolves*: No

#551: Drakeon - Sky Roam Pokémon (Dragon) [DRAY-kee-on]
*Description*: It has the general shape of the four newer Eeveelutions (Espeon, Umbreon, Leafeon, Glaceon), and the typical diamond-shaped eyes. Instead of the long, rabbit-like ears, it has two long curved black horns. It has two draconian wings and a long, reptilian tail. It has dark purple fur, but its legs are black and scaly.
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Dex Entry*: They fly around the sky all day, surveying the land below them. They will only ever land on Dayrock Mountain's summit.
*Egg Group*: Ground/Dragon
*Evolves*: From Eevee if it levels up on the summit of Mount Dayrock.

#552: Kitinsain - Madness Pokémon (Normal/Ghost) [Kit-in-SAIN]
*Description*: It has a head like a cat, but it is completely circular. The left eye is a red clockwise spiral and the right eye is a blue anti-clockwise one. The body is basically just a larger ball, and is above the head (as in, the head comes out the bottom). It has no limbs, but at the top of the body there are two parts that look identical to its ears. It has two tails which and flat and wide. These tails are constantly spinning like the propeller of a helicopter. It is completely white (apart from the eyes). It has a huge, slightly odd smile on its face constantly.
*Ability*: Simple, Oblivious
*Dex Entry*: They float around fields and caves aimlessly, bumping into things. Their lazy, silly expressions never change.
*Egg Group*: Flying
*Evolves*: To Psykokat at level 25.

#553: Psykokat - Insanity Pokémon (Normal/Ghost) [SYE-coh-cat]
*Description*: At a glance, it looks like Kitinsain, except the eyes and switched colours with each other and the head is now on top of the body. They still have creepy smiles. The two tails are much wider now and are wrapped around the body like a straight-jacket.
*Ability*: Simple, Oblivious
*Dex Entry*: As they have lost the use of their propeller tails, they cannot fly as well anymore. They still have very low IQs.
*Egg Group*: Flying
*Evolves*: No.

#554: Polore - Frozen Pokémon (Ice/Steel) [POE-lore]
*Description*: It has the shape of a lizard, with four short legs and a reptillian tail. However, instead of scales, it is coverred in short, light blue fur. Its tail and feet are covered in thin, flexible sheets of metal, and they have a large metal spike on both their heads and their backs.
*Ability*: Sturdy
*Dex Entry*: They spend much of their time searching for various metals, which they place on their backs. A special chemical binds the metal to them.
*Egg Group:* Monster/Ground
*Evolves*: To Arctiron at level 20.

#555: Arctiron - Frozen Pokémon (Ice/Steel) [ARK-tih-ron]
*Description*: Its legs are longer now, and it has a much longer tail which ends in two short spikes. The spike on its head is curved like a crest now, and its back is covered with two thick, triangular pieces of metal that stick up like spikes.
*Ability*: Sturdy
*Dex Entry*: ARCTIRON roam snowy areas all day, searching for others of their kind. They still search for more metal to add to their armour.
*Egg Group*: Monster/Ground
*Evolves*: To Glacilver at level 55.

#556: Glacilver - Frozen Pokémon (Ice/Steel) [Glah-SILL-vehr]
*Description*: It has grown another metal crest now, and has two large, metal fangs in its lower jaw which stick out of its mouth. It has three of the triangular plates on its back now, and its tail ends in a spiked ball.It has three large claws on the end of each foot. It also has two curved spikes coming out the back of its front feet, like spurs.
*Ability*: Sturdy
*Dex Entry*: GLACILVER are the rulers of polar areas. They are incredibly rare, with maybe only three of them wild in every region.
*Egg Group*: Monster/Ground
*Evolves*: No

#556: Wispawil - Misleading Pokémon (Fire/Ghost) [Wisp-uh-WILL]
*Description*: It is a strange silhouette made of smoke. It has two small lights for eyes and a large glowing light on its 'stomach'.
*Ability*: Illuminate
*Dex Entry*: WISAPWIL live in marshes, using their bright light to attract lost travelers and lead them to their deaths.
*Egg groups*: Indeterminate
*Evolves*: No

Some lovely people have made sprites of some of the Farroh Pokémon.






*Learabit by Blastoise428*





*Learabit by Bakuphoon*





*Floware by Tropiking*





*Colawa by Bakuphoon*





*Oaflaim by Tropiking*





*Kuwalaze by Tropiking*





*Findol by Bakuphoon*





*Duvly by Bakuphoon*





*Fog Castform by Kaylene*





*Sandstorm Castform by Kaylene*





*Lapishell by Bakuphoon*





*Muldrag by Bakuphoon*





*Omnidrag by Bakuphoon*

Yay!


*Credits;*

Kai for the idea of the Tygakub line.

Blastoise428 for Polore and Arctiron, even though I tweaked them a bit and swapped the names around and added a final evolution.

Ambipom for the idea of Psykokat and Kitinsain, although I completely changed them - I just use dthe idea of annoying, literally insane strange things that bounce around everywhere.


Oh God, there's so much stuff I didn't record elsewhere. Things like Ivine and Severdant, Bellphrog, Frince and Crowking, Muldrag, Omnidrag and Drakrown, Boorm and Greaduate, Knibi, Mechamo and Solecto, Torretuff and Towmortose, Those strange stonefish ones whose names I can't remember... I'll re-add them later, but it's still sad. If there's anything that I've forgotten that you remember from the old forums, pelase tell me!


----------



## Ambipom (Jun 25, 2008)

It's back! Yay!

Let's see... There's Foxnow, it's prevo, . The stone fish are Neethish and Boxoladin. Or something like that. (Gosh, my brain is dead right now.)


----------



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

STUFF WHICH WILL BE KEPT HERE TEMPORARILY UNTIL I GET A NEW COMPUTER WHICH CAN HANDLE EDITING LONG POSTS:

#557: Bellphrog - Croak Pokémon (Water)
*Description*: A large, angry-looking bullfrog. It has brownish green skin and yellow spots. It has huge, powerful front legs but tiny, flipper-like back legs. It has a huge mouth.
*Ability*: Water Absorb/Soundproof
*Dex Entry*: They spend half of their lives croaking at huge volumes. Constant exposure to this noise has make them immune to the effects of sound.
*Egg Group*: Ground/Water 1
*Evolves*: To Frince at level 37

#558: Frince - Croak Pokémon (Water)
*Description*: It is now standing on its front legs, with its back legs in front of them in the air like arms (Think Sebulba from Star Wars). It has three horn-like crests that are arranged in a way that makes them look like a small crown. Its vocal sac is huge, almost as big as the rest of its head.
*Ability*: Water Absorb/Soundproof
*Dex Entry*: Their immensely strong front legs, which they stand on, are so powerful that they can jump all the way up a full-grown tree in one leap.
*Egg Group*: Ground/Water 1
*Evolves*: To Crowking if it levels up in the Royal Chamber of Coral Trench.

#559: Crowking - Croak Pokémon (Water/Dark)
*Description*: It's standing on its back legs again now, which are still rather stumpy. Its front legs have changed completely, becoming wide and flat. They look like robes. It has four crests which are arranged in a ring, pointing straight upwards. In females, instead of the crests there is a part that is shaped like the Queen's crown, without the jewels or the velvet part.
*Ability*: Water Absorb/Soundproof
*Egg Group*: Ground/Water 1
*Dex Entry*: It is said that there used to only be one CROWKING who ruled the oceans from a throne of coral. However, in modern times, although rare, they are multiple.

#560: Boorm - Bookworm Pokémon (Bug/Grass)
*Description*: A thick white worm with a green ring around its tail. It has an intellectual-looking face with marking around the eyes that look like round glasses. There are two square-shaped leaves growing from below its face; the leaves are joined together and shaped like a book.
*Ability*: Leaf Guard/Unaware
*Dex Entry*: BOORM crawl around forests, 'reading' the intricate patterns and lines of their leaves. It is said that they will never stop reading, not even in battle.
*Egg Group*: Bug/Ground
*Evolves*: To Greaduate if it levels up while holding Diploma.

#561 Greaduate - Intellectual Pokémon (Psychic/Grass)
*Description*: It is a thin humanoid now, but it is still white and still has the broad green stripe around its waist. It has a large leaf coming out of its neck which is wrapped around it like a graduation gown. On top of its head is a flat, wide square which looks like those hats new graduates wear. It has a scroll made from a leaf, which it is holding open with both hands.
*Ability*: Leaf Guard/Unaware
*Dex Entry*: They constantly read the scroll they hold, which gives them their psychic powers. If they stop reading, they will die.
*Egg Group*: Bug/Ground
*Evolves*: No

#562: Muldrag - Spirit Pokémon (Dragon)
*Description*: A whit, floating snakelike creature. It has a 'crown' of four horns around its head and its underside is beige. It has small wings and a draconian face.
*Ability*: Levitate
*Dex Entry*: Legends say that MULDRAG change their appearance and type depending on where they are. They are also said to be born wherever ARCEUS looks.
*Egg Group*: Monster/Dragon
*Evolves*: To Omnidrag at level 30

#564: Omnidrag - Spirit Pokémon (Water)
*Description*: Like Muldrag but longer and with larger wings. It has five horns now, and has protruding fangs. It also has two pairs of birdlike legs.
Ability: Levitate/Intimidate
*Dex Entry*: OMNIDRAG can be seen only by those it chooses to appear to. As a result, they are very, very rarely seen.
*Egg Group*: Monster/Dragon
*Evolves*: To Drakrown at level 60

#565: Drakrown - Spirit Pokémon (Dragon)
*Description*: A larger, longer Omnidrag with around ten spikes in its crown now. It also has two whiskers, one on either side of its mouth, and three spikes coming out of each side of its head. It has two horns at the end of its nose too. It does not have wings any more, but can still fly perfectly well, if not better than it could before.
*Ability*: Levitate/Pressure
*Dex Entry*: DRAKROWN are mostly spiritual representatives of certain places. They are so rare that they are thought to be a myth.
*Egg Group*: Monster/Dragon
*Evolves*: No

ITEM:

Diploma: Boosts the Pokémon's Special Attack and Special Defence if held. Makes Boorm evolve. One can be found in a room at the School in Centurock City and another is somewhere


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2008)

Yay! Farroh is back!
Though the forum is _very_ inactive ~.~
Are you going to add those sprites I made?
Want me to sprite another one?

:D


----------



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

Indeed it is!

SG kind of messed up after InvisionFree got set on fire or something. Now you can only view most of the threads by going into the profiles of the people who posted it. Unfortunately.

Oooh, yes, the sprites. I'll ad them now.


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

You have some really cool concepts. =] I especially like the Abilities.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 25, 2008)

Yay, the thread is back! Do you need the Polore, Arctiron, and Glacilver sprites? If you don't mind, add credit for Polore and Glacilver...


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2008)

So, do you want me to sprite one? I'm pretty bored.


----------



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

AuroraKing - Thanks ;]

Blastosie - Ooooh, yes, fo course. I'll add a credits section. And You can give the sprites if you want to, yeah.


----------



## Flora (Jun 25, 2008)

IT LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVES!

Yay!

*happydances*

i'm done.


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> AuroraKing - Thanks ;]
> 
> Blastosie - Ooooh, yes, fo course. I'll add a credits section. And You can give the sprites if you want to, yeah.


 T_T Did you forget me D: I'm boooooreeed...


----------



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh yersh. Sorry. You can make one if you like! What do you have in mind?


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow! Did you create all those Pokémon names and stuff by yourself?


----------



## Zeph (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, yes. Except, *prods the credits section* I was given ideas for one or two. And I didn't do it all at once. It started on the old forums. in the database wipe, about twenty were lost, so I'll have to re-do them.


----------



## Ambipom (Jun 29, 2008)

Didn't I give you the idea for Psykokat and Kitinsane?

Oh yeah, and Beautimono.


----------



## Zeph (Jun 29, 2008)

Ah, indeed you did.

And Beautimono shall be added too, yes.

But...

HOORAY!

I managed to salvage some stuff from the Google Cache thingy. I found the Bellphrog line, Boorm and Greaduate and the Muldrag line.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 2, 2008)

Bump, just because I'm not letting this die.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 3, 2008)

Farroh is back! 

I have a comment though: wouldn't it be hard for the people who started with Culwala to beat the first gym since they have a fire-type? 

I guess the whole rock-type gym leaders do suck too... *pokes Brock*

I think Intelligence is a cool idea. Attacking with lectures... XP


----------



## Flora (Jul 3, 2008)

Ahem:

I believe this will help?

Invisionfree didn't asplode; the threads are older than the date in the scrollbar thingy.  Just Choose "The Beginning" and you can see them all.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Flora, but I've already got everything I can from there. If you scroll down to the bottom it only goes to Glacilver, because I (stupidly) didn't update it for ages.


----------



## Kaylene (Jul 3, 2008)

The Radiation ability and Raydi are neat. Quite an interesting mechanic. o3o

Also, I sprited the Sandstorm and Fog Castforms. 











Hope they look alright. I may get around to spriting Climorph too.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks :D They're really nice.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, yes, because I forgot to add them...

#557: Bellphrog - Croak Pokémon (Water)
*Description*: A large, angry-looking bullfrog. It has brownish green skin and yellow spots. It has huge, powerful front legs but tiny, flipper-like back legs. It has a huge mouth.
*Ability*: Water Absorb/Soundproof
*Dex Entry*: They spend half of their lives croaking at huge volumes. Constant exposure to this noise has make them immune to the effects of sound.
*Egg Group*: Ground/Water 1
*Evolves*: To Frince at level 37

#558: Frince - Croak Pokémon (Water)
*Description*: It is now standing on its front legs, with its back legs in front of them in the air like arms (Think Sebulba from Star Wars). It has three horn-like crests that are arranged in a way that makes them look like a small crown. Its vocal sac is huge, almost as big as the rest of its head.
*Ability*: Water Absorb/Soundproof
*Dex Entry*: Their immensely strong front legs, which they stand on, are so powerful that they can jump all the way up a full-grown tree in one leap.
*Egg Group*: Ground/Water 1
*Evolves*: To Crowking if it levels up in the Royal Chamber of Coral Trench.

#559: Crowking - Croak Pokémon (Water/Dark)
*Description*: It's standing on its back legs again now, which are still rather stumpy. Its front legs have changed completely, becoming wide and flat. They look like robes. It has four crests which are arranged in a ring, pointing straight upwards. In females, instead of the crests there is a part that is shaped like the Queen's crown, without the jewels or the velvet part.
*Ability*: Water Absorb/Soundproof
*Egg Group*: Ground/Water 1
*Dex Entry*: It is said that there used to only be one CROWKING who ruled the oceans from a throne of coral. However, in modern times, although rare, they are multiple.

#560: Boorm - Bookworm Pokémon (Bug/Grass)
*Description*: A thick white worm with a green ring around its tail. It has an intellectual-looking face with marking around the eyes that look like round glasses. There are two square-shaped leaves growing from below its face; the leaves are joined together and shaped like a book.
*Ability*: Leaf Guard/Unaware
*Dex Entry*: BOORM crawl around forests, 'reading' the intricate patterns and lines of their leaves. It is said that they will never stop reading, not even in battle.
*Egg Group*: Bug/Ground
*Evolves*: To Greaduate if it levels up while holding Diploma.

#561 Greaduate - Intellectual Pokémon (Psychic/Grass)
*Description*: It is a thin humanoid now, but it is still white and still has the broad green stripe around its waist. It has a large leaf coming out of its neck which is wrapped around it like a graduation gown. On top of its head is a flat, wide square which looks like those hats new graduates wear. It has a scroll made from a leaf, which it is holding open with both hands.
*Ability*: Leaf Guard/Unaware
*Dex Entry*: They constantly read the scroll they hold, which gives them their psychic powers. If they stop reading, they will die.
*Egg Group*: Bug/Ground
*Evolves*: No

#562: Muldrag - Spirit Pokémon (Dragon)
*Description*: A whit, floating snakelike creature. It has a 'crown' of four horns around its head and its underside is beige. It has small wings and a draconian face.
*Ability*: Levitate
*Dex Entry*: Legends say that MULDRAG change their appearance and type depending on where they are. They are also said to be born wherever ARCEUS looks.
*Egg Group*: Monster/Dragon
*Evolves*: To Omnidrag at level 30

#564: Omnidrag - Spirit Pokémon (Water)
*Description*: Like Muldrag but longer and with larger wings. It has five horns now, and has protruding fangs. It also has two pairs of birdlike legs.
Ability: Levitate/Intimidate
*Dex Entry*: OMNIDRAG can be seen only by those it chooses to appear to. As a result, they are very, very rarely seen.
*Egg Group*: Monster/Dragon
*Evolves*: To Drakrown at level 60

#565: Drakrown - Spirit Pokémon (Dragon)
*Description*: A larger, longer Omnidrag with around ten spikes in its crown now. It also has two whiskers, one on either side of its mouth, and three spikes coming out of each side of its head. It has two horns at the end of its nose too. It does not have wings any more, but can still fly perfectly well, if not better than it could before.
*Ability*: Levitate/Pressure
*Dex Entry*: DRAKROWN are mostly spiritual representatives of certain places. They are so rare that they are thought to be a myth.
*Egg Group*: Monster/Dragon
*Evolves*: No

ITEM:

Diploma: Boosts the Pokémon's Special Attack and Special Defence if held. Makes Boorm evolve. One can be found in a room at the School in Centurock City and another is somewhere in the Pokémon Research Tower.


----------



## Nope (Jul 6, 2008)

Unfortunatly, it seems like I cant find the Lapishell sprite I scratched for you :( But I'll keep looking for it... Meanwhile, I might sprite one of those Dragon pokèmon you mentioned above :D

EDIT: I FOUND IT! YAY! I will post soon...

EDIT: AGAIN! I managed to retrieve my Photobucket account :D So now I can upload it! Yay!


----------



## Belmont (Jul 6, 2008)

Perhaps a map could be made for this? If so i can start on one.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 6, 2008)

Mmmm. As soon as I can, I'll take a picture of my drawn map and send it to you.


----------



## Nope (Jul 6, 2008)

Here it is :D Tell me if there is something I can change :)

And can you make an MS paint picture of the head of Muldrag? I'm not sure how to place the four horns...

And when I sprite a Farroh pokèmon, is it okay that I might change something, like add or change colours and patterns and stuff?


----------



## Belmont (Jul 6, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Mmmm. As soon as I can, I'll take a picture of my drawn map and send it to you.



Ok then. BTW it'll be like the FR/LG maps unless you know where I can find the D/P map items.


----------



## Nope (Jul 7, 2008)

Muldrag...
Yeah, I did'nt really know what you meant by a "crown", so I just sprited them as I thought they would be. Tell me if there is something you want me to edit like the horns or the colours or anything at all...

I actually quite like it :D I used another style than then one I'm used to. What do you think?


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow those are good!


----------



## Zeph (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you! They're really nice... yeah, by crown I just sort of meant spikes around the top of the head, so that's fine.

*Scrolls up*

Oh, and Lapishell is brilliant, too! And of course you can add/change stuff to your liking. It's your sprite!


----------



## Nope (Jul 7, 2008)

Good. I'll start making Omnidrag soon :)


----------



## Tropiking (Jul 8, 2008)

I couldn't resist. I made a scratch of Oaflaim. Actually I think that it's the best scratch that I've ever made. Anyway, here's Oaflaim.


----------



## Nope (Jul 8, 2008)

Finally finished with Omnidrag :D It's a bit big but it fits the 80x80 box ;D






My best scratch so far! Really proud of it!


----------



## Zeph (Jul 8, 2008)

@tropiking - thanks :) Only problem is... what happened to the nose->head plate part?

And Bakuphoon..... that truly is awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Belmont (Jul 8, 2008)

Not meaning to nag but... do you have that photo of the map?

Sorry if this is irritating, i'm not the most patient guy in the world.:sweatdrop:


----------



## Zeph (Jul 8, 2008)

No, sorry. I have to wait until i can borrow my Dad's camera. I could probably draw one up quickly on Paint, though...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 8, 2008)

Alright then i'll be waiting


----------



## Tropiking (Jul 8, 2008)

What do you mean? I'll change it if need be but I'm just wondering what you mean by that. 

EDIT: I looked at it again and it says that the protective thing is on fire and attached to the nose. On the sprite I made that's what it does. I'm confused.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 8, 2008)

This is interesting; I like the Cry for Help ability. That would be so useful.


----------



## Tropiking (Jul 9, 2008)

I did Kuwalaze too. Personally I think I did a better job on Oaflaim but I hope you like it anyway.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 9, 2008)

Ah, sorry for the confusion, Tropiking, and thanks again! The Kuwalaze looks really cool too!


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 10, 2008)

Castform, your Pokemon are awesome! I especially like the entire Spirrefour line.

I have a couple of questions regarding your gym leaders. I understand the connections between the names of most of them, but there are a few that I don't get; Natalie, Regan, and Ryan. What are the connections between their names and the types they train?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks :]

Natalie - Nature

Regan - Regal

Ryan - I honestly can't remember why I chose this one, but there definitely was a reason at some point.


----------



## Nope (Jul 14, 2008)

Nooo! Farroh is almost on the second page T_T Want me to sprite something for you, Zephy?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 14, 2008)

AAAARGH FOR SOME STUPID REASON WHENEVER I ADD 557-565 IT DOESN'T STAY THERE AAAAAAAARGH!!!

Right. Yes, Bakuphoon, you may sprite something if you want.

Ihave an update ready as soon as I've fixed the problem mentioned above.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 14, 2008)

Right, I know why now. it's because my computer is so terrible that it can;t handle as simple an operation as editing a moderately large post. So what I'll need to do is either ask someone I trust very much to go into my account briefly and do it for me or just wait 'til i get a new one (Which shouldn't be very long, probably some point in the next few weeks...)


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 15, 2008)

Edit your second post in the thread. Keep them there until you get a new comp.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 15, 2008)

Good idea, Ambi, thanks :)


----------



## Zeph (Jul 18, 2008)

Farroh is not going to die! Grrr!

I'm getting my new PC in a week or so, so yeah.


----------



## Sanctum101 (Jul 18, 2008)

This is genius. XD

Its cool, ive tried to do it before, but I think I lack the patience. Or the creativity.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks :D

I lost a lot when the forums crashed, but I'm in the process of re-building...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 19, 2008)

How much did you lose in the crash Zeph?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 19, 2008)

It says in the first post... I'll just check...

Okay, about eighteen Pokémon, a couple of abilities and an item or two. So, really, not too much, but still bad.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh, well. BTW I will not be on July 29- August 2 as i will be at a soccer tournament in Germany.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 24, 2008)

Not. letting. This. Die.

Obviously I can't update until I get my new PC, so this is just a bump.


----------



## Flora (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey ZC you unfailed your aim. :D

Yay for new PCs!


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 25, 2008)

This is one of the best regions I've seen so far =D


----------



## Zeph (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks, TES. Yours is better, though.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm bored, so have a fun fact:

The name 'Farroh' comes from 'far off', referring to the fact that it is a large distance from the regions featured in the other games so far.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 25, 2008)

Mine? That's a big compliment coming from you ZC, 'cause Farroh is brilliant.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 25, 2008)

If you say so :P but I still disagree. There are many problems I could point out with Farroh...


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 25, 2008)

Well the only I can really see is Raydi would be unbelievably hard to program into a conceivable game.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah. I've considered changing it into a status condition, which makes their stats go all random, as well as halting their ability to learn moves from their movepool and allowing them to learn moves from a new movepool until it's healed. But I'm really not too sure.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 25, 2008)

*shrugs*


----------



## Zeph (Jul 29, 2008)

Bumpy, bumpy, bump it up.

just 'cause I still can't update. Sorry.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 29, 2008)

It's alright Zeph, we understand


----------



## Zeph (Aug 8, 2008)

More bumpage... and new town names!

The towns are now as follows, in the order you'd visit them:

Cleanslate Town
Centurock City
Limebay Town (Previously Lime Town)
Darkmine City (Previously Stonemine City)
Gravelring Town (Previously Gravel Town)
Canolight Town (Previously Siltside Town)
Whitmarble City (Previously Marble City)
Sandcove City (Peviously Sandstone City)
Embersand Town (Previously Chalkshore Town)
Flintplate City (Previously Flint City)
Crystalville
Stardust City

Also, there's a new area in the hills on Embersand island (Just south of the town) which is similar to the Battle Frontier. It's called the Ancient Stadium. More information soon.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 8, 2008)

That's awesome :3 You've got some really nice ideas there mate.

I especially like Greaduate. "If it stops reading, it will die." XD


----------



## Zeph (Aug 9, 2008)

I made a map! Hooray!

Eventually I'll make one which labels each location.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, this was quick....







1: Cleanslate Town - This is the town where it all begins. You live here, but there isn't much to see.
2: Centurock City - A small yet busy city that gains its name from the fact it is at the centre of a crossroads. Your school is here.
3: Limebay Town - A small fishing town with a lovely view of the sea. Wade's Water Gym is here.
4: Darkmine City - As the name suggests, the mysterious Darkstone is found in this city's mine. The city, at the bottom of a shallow crater, is medium-sized with no tall buildings, contrary to it's title of 'city'. It is the home of Terri's underground Ground Gym.
5: Gravelring Town - This dirty town is named so because of the fact it is shaped in a ring surrounding the only clean part of it - the beautiful Grass gym run by Natalie, which is situated at the top of a huge tree. You get to the gym by climbing up a series of treehouses with a Gym trainer in each.
6: Canolight City - This city is in the jungle area of the Central Forests. Most of the houses are built into the sides of trees with narrow, rope-rail bridges connecting them. The highest treehouse is way up in the canopy where Gail trains at her Flying Gym.
7: Whitmarble City - The 'capital city', you could say, of Farroh, Whitmarble is built almost entirely from dazzling, beautiful marble. It is the home of various important buildings, such as the Pokémon Research Tower (The tallest manmade structure in the region), Professor Cherry's Pokémon lab, the Whitmarble Department Store and the Electric Gym ran by Lexy, Natalie's younger sister.
8: Sandcove City - The main port of Farroh, half of Sandcove is built on the water. Every now and then there is a ferry journey from here to Embersand Isle on the _White Orking_ cruise liner, to ticket holders only, of course. Ryan's Steel Gym overlooks the town.
9: Embersand City - A beautiful beach resort that gains many visitors constantly, Embersand is the home of the final Fire-type Gym led by Heath - but you won't be challenging him until you've got all the other badges.
10: Flintplate City - A small city whose only really interesting feature is the Museum of Art which exhibits every type of art from paintings to music to sculptures. You can also draw your own painting and compose your own music to display here.
11: Crystalville - A tiny, mysterious village which is, bizarrely, entirely inside a cave. It is lit by the glow of the strange crystals that surround it. Deeper into the cave is Regan's Dragon Gym.
12: Stardust Town - A little town foreshadowed by Observatory Hill, Stardust Town has nothing particularly interesting to offer - except for the occasional rain of glittering Stardust!
13: Victory Road - Situated on Eterna Isle, this maze-like cave is the final challenge for trainers wishing to take on the Farroh League.
14: Final Plaza - in the middle of this plaza is the Farroh League tower, home of the Elite Four and the Champion.
15: Ancient Stadium - nestled in the hills south of Embersand City, the Ancient Stadium is a huge coliseum from ancient times. Nowadays it is home to various different challenges for trainers such as Timed, Last Man Standing and Ordinary Battles.

A: On one of the hills on this route is a farm where a husband and wife couple tend a herd of Miltank, Tauros and Kalfie.
B: This bridge is Twilight Bridge where the bridger of Twilight, Twylia, is said to appear every dawn and dusk.
C: This tall hill is home to the Observatory, where you can watch the skies, day or night, and observe the constellations and cloud formations. If you see a certain shape in the sky, it could trigger a special event somewhere!
D: This is Dayrock Mountain, the rumoured home of Speclowd. It can be entered from either the route west of Canolight or by going east from Final Plaza. It's summit is also the place to evolve Eevee into Drakeon.
E: This is Darkmine's Nightstone Mine. It is the fabled home of Astairon, although however deep the miners go they have never been able to find it.
F: Close to these two islands are the two entrances to Coral Trench, the mysterious underwater hallway that is said to be made entirely of Corsola and Coriffa, mainly the latter.
G: The small woodland area here is Centuro-Slate woods.
H: Situated around here is the Glacial Cavern, a deep icy cave which somehow survives deep in the midst of the tropical rainforest.
J (Missed out I for some reason...): This route is known as Rainy Valley, due to the fact it winds between two steep hills and gets frequent rain.

Just so you know, that purplish box is indicating where the Central Forests are.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 9, 2008)

Yay! A map! I also really like the new town names.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 9, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I made a map! Hooray!
> 
> Eventually I'll make one which labels each location.


=p It's like the in-game RSE one! Nice!


----------



## Flora (Aug 9, 2008)

Map=yay.

Also like new town names.

(Also, who needs I?  Who cares if it makes my little sister's nickname unpronounceable? :D)


----------



## Zeph (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm working on putting together maps of some of the towns and routes. Here's Cleanslate Town, which I overloaded with bushes for some reason.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 11, 2008)

It's like a maze. Cool.

I kept refreshing the page waiting for the picture to show and then noticed it was a link XD


----------



## Zeph (Aug 11, 2008)

CASTFORM used IDEA!

I've been thinking.

I may, at some point in the future, completely re-make this thread, with a different post for every category. Instead of word descriptions, I'll include a small picture of every single Pokémon and probably change most of the Pokédex entries which are, to be blunt, rubbish at the moment.

Any ideas and thoughts on this?


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 11, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I'm working on putting together maps of some of the towns and routes. Here's Cleanslate Town, which I overloaded with bushes for some reason.


:D That's great! It's good to see the amount of effort you're putting into this. Keep it up!

And I like the sound of your other idea =D

(Plus I just thought Slashagruf should evolve into two separate mushroom Pokemon, so it goes Badger -> Badger -> Mushroom, Mushroom. I'm mental.)


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 13, 2008)

Intresting idea.

I'd like it. Go for it.

(What ever happened to Robomb? The Knight-Bot-Bomb?)


----------



## Zeph (Aug 13, 2008)

@Ambi - I'm not too sure. I'll probably add it when I can update.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 13, 2008)

Something doesn't seem right with the majority of places ending in either "town" or "city"

Other than that, pretty awesome :)


----------



## Zeph (Aug 13, 2008)

...Erm... it's like that in the real regions too?


----------



## alfanzo (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow! Awesome stuff! I love the gym leaders' names, but may I ask how the name Ryan is relevant to steel? I've pin-pointed the other ones, but I can't figure this one out...


----------



## Zeph (Aug 13, 2008)

I remember that while I was on holiday, actually. 'Ryan' sounds similar to 'Iron' - in fact, it's pronounced exactly the same but with an 'R' on the front. At least, it is with an English accent. RYE-uhn, EYE-uhn.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 13, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> (Plus I just thought Slashagruf should evolve into two separate mushroom Pokemon, so it goes Badger -> Badger -> Mushroom, Mushroom. I'm mental.)


Surprisingly, I'm not hearing a lot of support for _this_ idea. xD


----------



## Zeph (Aug 13, 2008)

I didn't actually see that post, but reading it now made me smile.


----------



## alfanzo (Aug 13, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I remember that while I was on holiday, actually. 'Ryan' sounds similar to 'Iron' - in fact, it's pronounced exactly the same but with an 'R' on the front. At least, it is with an English accent. RYE-uhn, EYE-uhn.


I thought it was EYE-ern... Well, it's still close enough.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 13, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I didn't actually see that post, but reading it now made me smile.


You're not going to do it are you?

Cos bear in mind, if you do, you will be regarded as clinically insane. xD


----------



## Tropiking (Aug 18, 2008)

It took me just about forever but I scratched Floware. 







Not as good as Oaflaim, but eh. Plus the leafy plants kind of turned out as bushes with flower buds on the end.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 19, 2008)

:D Thanks! It's pretty good =]


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 19, 2008)

Tropiking said:


> It took me just about forever but I scratched Floware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=D Wow, nice! Check out his ears :3


----------



## Flora (Aug 21, 2008)

Floware is adorable.  'Nuff said. :D

I like the shiny's colours best.

(Yes, I am purposely spelling it the British way.  Brain is STILL on vacation mode, and will probably be until school ends. :D)


----------



## Zeph (Aug 27, 2008)

I shall now bump. Coming back from holiday and finding this thread on page 2 made me sad.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd like to direct you all towards the new thread. Hooray!


----------

